# FS: Discus



## Jondis21 (Sep 7, 2010)

FS DISCUS:
Cobalt 6" $120 NOW $100 FIRM.














Proven Pair
BD 6.5" & ABD 6" $500 NOW $450 FIRM.







All are OBO
Call 604 762 1153 Jon.


----------



## Jondis21 (Sep 7, 2010)

Take the Proven pair plus one cobalt 
For $550 FIRM.


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

Nice fish. I particularly like the snakeskin....beautiful body shape. The BD and ABD have potential to produce beautiful fish. Do you have any fry or juvies from them ?


----------



## Jondis21 (Sep 7, 2010)

I do, in my old iPhone4.
If you are interested with the pair I will send you video of them
With the fry.
Thanks Jon.


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

If I wasn't so busy I would take that proven pair in a heartbeat


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice discus Jon.......perhaps state the size of those discus and may help with the sale.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Awesome looking discus Jon.

Francis, that proven pair are very large fish. You should check them out in person


----------



## Jondis21 (Sep 7, 2010)

seanyuki said:


> Nice discus Jon.......perhaps state the size of those discus and may help with the sale.


Size added


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi Joseph......being lazy just added 3 ABD with the BDs tank.......too lazy to do all those tanks water changes daily.......lol.......make life simple for myself....... only one tank and more time to watch tv lah.


----------



## Jondis21 (Sep 7, 2010)

Week end bump!!!


----------



## Jondis21 (Sep 7, 2010)

Bump bump bump!!!


----------



## Jondis21 (Sep 7, 2010)

Bump bump bump!!!!!!


----------



## Jondis21 (Sep 7, 2010)

Bump bump bump!!!!


----------



## Jondis21 (Sep 7, 2010)

2-Sold
I have more discus for sale!


----------



## Jondis21 (Sep 7, 2010)

Bump bump bump!!!


----------



## Jondis21 (Sep 7, 2010)

Quality Discus any one?


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

perhaps have a short video........helps with the sale........keep in touch..........have not seen u & Mello for a long time lol.


----------



## Jondis21 (Sep 7, 2010)

seanyuki said:


> perhaps have a short video........helps with the sale........keep in touch..........have not seen u & Mello for a long time lol.


I will try that Francis, But i doubt its gonna help,
Unless i lower the price fro $120 to $30 .
I rather keep my fish.


----------



## Jondis21 (Sep 7, 2010)

Bump bump bump.


----------

